# Oyster Pile ramp



## Pubcutter88 (Jan 8, 2015)

What is the deal with the idiots that launch their boats pull forward and park. Am I the only one that was raised not to park right in front of the ramp. I can just see them "I like this ramp cause I can pull in, back up, pull forward, and park. That way when I get back all I has to do is put it in reverse." I could maybe under stand if...wait no I couldn't. I could launch and park better in 5th grade than you. I got pictures if you think it was you and want to admit to being an asshole.

Alright that is my rant for the day.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Post the pictures


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

So to better understand your frustration, are you upset about them parking straight forward after launching their boat or a bad parking job or both? If you look left after launching there's additional parking. On a busy summer weekend that parking area plus the parking area straight forward are all taken.


----------



## Pubcutter88 (Jan 8, 2015)

tips n tails said:


> So to better understand your frustration, are you upset about them parking straight forward after launching their boat or a bad parking job or both? If you look left after launching there's additional parking. On a busy summer weekend that parking area plus the parking area straight forward are all taken.


Straight forward I have never seen anyone parking to the left. Area in front should be last spot. And its road not grass, hill or curb. pics incoming.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Doesn't mean it's right but I believe rule of thumb is "first come first served" on being able to park straight forward. There's a nice launch up by the hwy 90 bridge on your right if going west on 90, can't remember the name but that's a better launch in my IMO plus patrolled more.


----------



## Pubcutter88 (Jan 8, 2015)

tips n tails said:


> Doesn't mean it's right but I believe rule of thumb is "first come first served" on being able to park straight forward. There's a nice launch up by the hwy 90 bridge on your right if going west on 90, can't remember the name but that's a better launch in my IMO plus patrolled more.


 Yeah thats the same rule I say when I catch 10 inch bass. So I think your wrong.



They might as well be on the road.















Notice that ford did it right


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

I think you're just too over sensitive and should take a self evaluation assessment. That's the norm in both pictures, nothing wrong.


----------



## Pubcutter88 (Jan 8, 2015)

tips n tails said:


> I think you're just too over sensitive and should take a self evaluation assessment. That's the norm in both pictures, nothing wrong.


No normal is the red ford.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Pubcutter88;Notice that ford did it right[/QUOTE said:


> So, if every other space was taken but one of the two on the right, would you have launched or done the unthinkable???


----------



## Pubcutter88 (Jan 8, 2015)

Snagged Line said:


> So, if every other space was taken but one of the two on the right, would you have launched or done the unthinkable???


If everything was full then it would be ok. But if I was one of those four trucks, and the ramp was full. Then its clear there would have been only one option. Drive straight into the water truck first swim out disconnect boat from trailer and start fishing. First come first serve and you can launch around me.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I think there is plenty of room to be able to launch. 
Most every launch I launch at in the summer is far worse than these pictures. If you want the center spot, I agree it's a first come basis. 
There are no lines in the lot that I can see, there for I should not think they are parked in the wrong spot. If there is a no parking sign beneath their truck, then they would be parked incorrectly.
But with a parking lot with 95% availability! I don't see what the whole complaint is. There is plenty of room to park. 
Try parking at one of the public lots right close to the gulf, and have to maneuver around cars parked in every other trailer parking spot. 
Sometimes I've had to find spots to park down the street from where I want to park because I was late getting to the launch on a smooth Saturday in June



.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Pubcutter88 said:


> If everything was full then it would be ok. But if I was one of those four trucks, and the ramp was full. Then its clear there would have been only one option. Drive straight into the water truck first swim out disconnect boat from trailer and start fishing. First come first serve and you can launch around me.




I see........... I was there earlier and there were trucks and trailers stacked everywhere, Those guys are Still out....................Don't you fell silly now???


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I've launched there and have parked in all the above spots....Now if those spots are full and I was launching a 29 ft'r w/ a triple axle trailer I may get a little more frustrated but my backing skills are a little above average...


----------



## Pubcutter88 (Jan 8, 2015)

I just think it common decency. Feel silly? about what that their still trying to catch fish after me?


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Think he is saying they launched and simply pulled forward being lazy and in others way when there was plenty of room


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Let me see now........ one of us had to work today while the other fished..... one of us is Bitching about our day???............................i'm confused...lol



I'm just screwing with you by the way... no harm intended.


----------



## Pubcutter88 (Jan 8, 2015)

Murphy's Law said:


> Think he is saying they launched and simply pulled forward being lazy and in others way when there was plenty of room


+1



Snagged Line said:


> Let me see now........ one of us had to work today while the other fished..... one of us is Bitching about our day???............................i'm confused...lol
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just screwing with you by the way... no harm intended.


hey im still fishing(trolling) away :thumbsup:


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

Wirelessly posted

The OLE Run Way!

I'm not sure what to think of your rant. Most boats that are launched there are single axle trailers with small river boats that can be easily maneuvered. I've lauched my double axle trailer there many times with All spaces Straight ahead full in the areas you are pissed they parked in. I get the impression that you need to get your towing vehicle and trailer straight so you can launch your boat? Just think about the folks bumper over the road. If they had not pulled up that far you would've had less room to launch. 
If you want to launch truck first I recommend you go launch in Marquis Basin. You can get a really good head of steam to launch truck first there. There are no parking spots straight up from the launch also, so no need to worry about folks parking in front of the launch. Marquis Basin launch is located off Gillispie Rd. Which is off of Ward Basin. 
I don't see anything wrong with the way the folks parked the tow vehicles you are complaining about. It has a small area for parking. Maybe you lost a big fish or lost your favorite lure or broke your favorite rod and are looking for something to vent about? 

"GET'EM OFF THE BOTTOM "


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

Damn those guys are in my parking spot... Is it that hard to back a trailer on a slight angle? It takes less time than your "rant" did.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

When I launch there I always pull to the end to park. I do so mainly to keep all you ******** from running over my trailer!!!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

You gotta get up earlier if you want the best spot...
Early bird gets the worm...

Roll Tide


.


----------



## Pubcutter88 (Jan 8, 2015)

Chapman5011 said:


> You gotta get up earlier if you want the best spot...
> Early bird gets the worm...
> 
> Roll Tide
> ...


Aint nothing to do with the best spot just decency. Hows my troll hook feel in yer mouth.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Lol, first come, first park...


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Pubcutter88 said:


> Aint nothing to do with the best spot just decency. Hows my troll hook feel in yer mouth.


I park where I wanna park because I get there first...

Trolls are small by the way.


.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Look, when I fish with a buddy of mine...I always drive to launch and his tow rig and boat together are longer than an 18 wheeler. People are often parked in that spot. Why piss and moan...just deal with it.

If you don't have that much driving ability, get your mom to drive you over.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

I've used that ramp one time and three trucks were parked right in front of it like in the picture. As long as you can pull in to the left or right and you know how to back a trailer in, it's not a problem. But, if it's full, I can see it being an issue where I would have to turn around and drive another 5 minutes to the other 15 boat launches on Blackwater. Imagine if these ramps actually charged us? Could u imagine the unnecessary, uncontrollable, laughable bitching that would take place? All these first world problems......


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

I ALWAYS try to get that spot, just like being lucky enough to catch any upfront parking spot. Hell, I'm thinking about bringing a sign cemented in an old tire hub, BAREFOOT PARKING ONLY to reserve each day.

That being, when I don't get prime parking, I don't cy about it.
I'm there to fish not piss and moan about parking. If maneuvering in a tight ramp is a problem, try the bigger paved lots as previously suggested.

There my rant is over also, lol


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

panhandleslim said:


> If you don't have that much driving ability, get your mom to drive you over.


 
Now that's funny as hell.


----------



## Pubcutter88 (Jan 8, 2015)

You people just aren't decent and/or have common sense. I could launch a cruise ship there with the lot full. But if its first come first serve then from now on I wont even bother pulling forward. I will just leave my truck on the ramp with a sign in the window that says "Be back later" I assume 90% of you drive toyota's (recycled beer cans) and Chevy's (obama).


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

I went there one Day and there was this Asshat parked with his rig blocking the ramp....

Get this.......................Asshat was taking pictures??????
I had to wait to back strait to the water..................... Silly Rabbit!!!:whistling:


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I have launched and parked there every time. Makes it easy so I dont have to back up, my wife can. That said, I would park there every time!


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

Pubcutter88 said:


> You people just aren't decent and/or have common sense. I could launch a cruise ship there with the lot full. But if its first come first serve then from now on I wont even bother pulling forward. I will just leave my truck on the ramp with a sign in the window that says "Be back later" I assume 90% of you drive toyota's (recycled beer cans) and Chevy's (obama).


After talking bad about the parking and the trucks people drive it just sound like you are off of your meds. Still not sure what you mean about being decent.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

DMC said:


> After talking bad about the parking and the trucks people drive it just sound like you are off of your meds. Still not sure what you mean about being decent.


 I think it's a reflection of our clothing...remember momma telling you" That shirts not decent to wear"...not sure what else could be meant for so many of ourfine Milton fishermen. :whistling:

I'm still upset at those trucks in my parking spot in the photo.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

For all - not just the OP.
Try this. 
Next time you go there and the parking lot is empty, launch and then park as far outta the way as you can. As you stroll from you truck to your boat, thank God that you get to fish today, how beautiful the day is, how you live in a country where you can enjoy life's liberties that most men in this world do not share. Thank him for our service men and women that keep us free and before you step in the boat thank him that your health is good enough to walk those few steps and be proud that if a less able bodied fisherman shows up, that you left him a parking space up close


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

That has really got you bothered huh OP, pics and all, you should see how some of the goons park down at guess lake on yellow river...


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

"What is the deal with the idiots that launch their boats pull forward and park."
_The deal is they believe in the 'keep it simple' concept._
"Am I the only one that was raised not to park right in front of the ramp."
_Apparently._
"I can just see them "I like this ramp cause I can pull in, back up, pull forward, and park. That way when I get back all I has to do is put it in reverse."
_Well duh! It ain't rocket science._
"I could maybe under stand if...wait no I couldn't."
_Now that I believe._
"I could launch and park better in 5th grade than you."
_No you couldn't or you wouldn't be b!tch!n about having to turn and back at the same time. _
"I got pictures if you think it was you and want to admit to being an asshole."

After dragging boats to 8 different states, Mexico and Canada to fish I can tell you without any uncertainty that this is how it is done everywhere by everyone (except you apparently).


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

I've used that launch for over 40 years and never once thought about the trucks parked straight in front of the launch. All it means that you might have to spend 10 more seconds backing your boat down.


----------

